
When to Stick with Something – And When to Quit - SQL2219
https://hbr.org/2018/09/when-to-stick-with-something-and-when-to-quit
======
perl4ever
This is literally the halting problem.

And it's just as difficult to solve in general as the computer science
version.

Regarding success:

"It turns out most people had only one; second acts were comparatively rare,
particularly for filmmakers. So if you’ve already enjoyed a streak of success,
the odds are against you enjoying another one."

I feel like "X" and "X given Y" are not the same thing.

